# Kabelsatz nachkaufen?



## coroc (18. Februar 2013)

Moin BeQuiet-Team 

Da ich wegen meiner Mod die NT Kabel sleeven möchte, nicht aber gleich ans original ranmöchte, würde ich gerne einen Satz Kabel für mein DarkPower Pro P10 550W nachkaufen. Da das meiste, was ich im Netz gefunden habe äter als 3 Jahre is, Frage ich hier nochmal nach 

LG, coroc


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo Coroc,

bitte wende dich in dieser Angelegenheit direkt an die be-quiet! Hotline, bzw. sende eine E-Mail mit dein Anschrift und deiner Bestellung an info[at]be-quiet.de.
Du erhältst dann kurzfristig ein kostenlosen und unverbindliches Angebot für einen kompletten Kabelsatz.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## coroc (18. Februar 2013)

Hi MArco, 

vielen Dank 

Dann werde ich das mal machen


----------



## coroc (23. Februar 2013)

EDIT: Läuft gar nicht..., die Email adresse reagiert nicht...


----------



## be quiet! Support (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo Coroc,

das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Schicke mir mal bitte deinen Realnamen und deine Adresse per PN. Dann werde ich das sofort prüfen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## coroc (25. Februar 2013)

Moin, es lief erst, nachdem ich mich auf euerer Homepage über den Support an euch gewendet habe  und jetzt habe ich schon eine Mail erhalten


----------

